# My Dogs At Yankee Specialty



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! I wish I could have seen it since it is so close to me. My instructor was going there with her golden too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your great day.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Georgie was adorable in obedience, and the judge remarked about how much she loved his happy face. As always, inaccurate, but enthusiastic, he did a novice routine. Hadn't shown him in seven years and practiced twice last week. I just love my guys....


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

It was a really great day all the way around! Thank's Sally's mom for letting me be a part of it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It was AWESOME watching you show in veterans! I put some photos on FB.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw some of the pics on FB. Very nice!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a GREAT day! Congratulations all around!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-what a wonderful and fun day!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy everyone did well! Love the photos of Samantha! Thank you Janice and Sandy for showing Luna, I know she had fun! Wish I could of gone to watch everyone! You will just have to show Georgie again so I can see!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations, what a fun day.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Maybe I'll show Georgie again in Veterans at Saccarrapa in the Fall. He actually was better at the figure eight than he used to be. He usually likes to sniff the posts!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great news for you and your gang! Congratulations!


----------

